# Loquat fruit tart with vanilla custard



## CutFingers (May 10, 2015)

Last night me and my good friend made loquat tart. His mom passed away before mothers day. So we decided to do a little memorial bake. She had a sweet tooth and I think she would be proud.

We blind baked the tart shells, surprisingly they took a long time, but we used rice to hold the parchment down instead of beans...probably should have used beans.

My friend insisted we didn't need a double boiler to make the custard, but I begged pleaded and eventually won...With some old tahitian vanilla that I got at trader joes many years ago, turned into an amazing flavor profile.

We layered the custard first. Then we put a loquat jam on top with scattered sweetened coconut. All I can say is it is truly divine. Sorry folks I don't have time to take photos. It's a tart if you've seen one you've seen em all. 

The loquats were simmered for several hours, we added cinnamon and sugar, and I dumped in a generous amount of maple syrup. We thickened both the custard and jam with gelatin. Oddly enough the vanilla custard tastes great despite using fairly low fat milk. Personally I think loquats are kind of a lackluster fruit, but they make awesome jams and chutney.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 10, 2015)

i have a 3 foot tall loquat tree. thanks for the inspiration. right now the squirrels beat me to the punch, but one day i;ll get some. 

great idea..


----------



## Cashn (May 12, 2015)

I used to have a loquat tree outside of my house as a kid, would eat them straight off the tree. Never cooked with them. Did you just pinch the seeds out and throw skin and meat into the pot?


----------



## daveb (May 12, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i have a 3 foot tall loquat tree. thanks for the inspiration. right now the squirrels beat me to the punch, but one day i;ll get some.
> 
> great idea..



.22 shorts :whistling:


----------



## Dardeau (May 12, 2015)

Make stew with loquat sorbet for dessert.


----------



## Cashn (May 14, 2015)

daveb said:


> .22 shorts :whistling:



Bolt action and you might as well be shooting a pellet gun hehe. Just make the shot count as the reload is a *****.


----------



## CutFingers (May 14, 2015)

We pulled the seeds then cooked them in a pot, added some sugar and maple syrup. The tart was amazing.


----------



## Roger (May 14, 2015)

Beans from Tahiti are the best, much better than the plain planifolia ... Combined with dairy fat it tastes like heaven. What I do is mix the seeds with premium butter, I let it age for a week or two in the fridge, it's crazy how aromatic it gets. It's like you get twice more aroma. Try and get hooked.. 1 big bean/two small per 125g of room temp butter, mix with hands and store immediately. I do a lot of stuff with it. I also keep the empty pods and make my own extracts.


----------



## Julien (Jun 1, 2015)

CutFingers said:


> We pulled the seeds then cooked them in a pot, added some sugar and maple syrup. The tart was amazing.



You can take the seeds and forget then into a spirit ( rum does it well) and you get an amaretto like liqueur, verry nice taste


----------



## Oaken (Jun 27, 2015)

Cashn said:


> I used to have a loquat tree outside of my house as a kid, would eat them straight off the tree.


We would too. The neighbor's house now has a loquat tree, which we suspect came from seeds that were pitched over the wall. :angel2:


----------

